# Goose Wellington



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been thinking about this recipe for a while. Couldn't find an exactly what I was looking for, so improvised a bit. If you would like details, let me know. It's basically puff pastry covered with finely chopped, sauteed onion and mushrooms with seasonings, which is wrapped around a goose breast. Bake it in the oven tills it's rare to medium rare. Delicious!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh my!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

**** son....only way you could possibly make that better is some wild morel duxelle....that looks fantastic! Nice to see a bird getting the culinary love that they deserve! That and a few fingers of Bulleit bourbon after would be just about the perfect meal.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I reconstituted King Bolete mushrooms I picked on the archery elk hunt for the duxelles. Not quite morels, but boletes are very tasty. I heated the dried mushrooms in water, and used that broth to make the sauce. A roux, broth, beef bullion cubes and a splash of red wine.

Wine with dinner, Highland Park single malt afterwards. One finger.

Tonight will be pan seared pintail breast, not sure what sauce or side dishes. I take pleasure in making special meals using with delicacies from the marsh.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you might as well eat the meat right there in the field after killing it. like raw.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

... someone pass the smellavision...


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> you might as well eat the meat right there in the field after killing it. like raw.


If you're cooking your waterfowl any more than that, you're missing out on a real treat. Give it a try.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

bug doc said:


> If you're cooking your waterfowl any more than that, you're missing out on a real treat. Give it a try.


Exactly. We didn't have an in oven thermometer, so this was just a bit overdone in a 400F oven for 27 minutes. Instant read was 145F, it should have been 125F-130F.

I think most people overcook waterfowl, turning it into cat food. It should be rare to medium rare at the most. Done this way, most people will actually like it and not have to cover the taste up with heavy sauces, marinades, etc.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks dang good


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bug doc said:


> If you're cooking your waterfowl any more than that, you're missing out on a real treat. Give it a try.


to bloody for my liking man. it looks good but i cant do that much blood.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

While we're doing Wellingtons how about paddler213's Goose Wellington?

Wow, 5 stars!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks slap yo mama good


----------

